# Baby Goat losing it's Hair



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a baby goat(Max). Max was a bottle baby because his mom died. He was living in our house in a kennel til about 2 weeks ago. I noticed before we moved hime to the barn that he was losing the hair on his back legs around his hooves. I thought he was just rubbing it off on the cage. Fast foward to this weekend. I noticed Max had a bald spot right on the top of his head. So I brought him out of the barn to let him play. And his hair was comming out in small clumps while I was playing with him. Took him straight to the vet. The vet said he thought Lice. I panicked., anyways he said not contagious to humans, is this correct? and gave him Ivmectin injection and I have another does to give him in 3 days. Is there anything I should do. I have never had any exprience with this. He is seperate from the heard because his is still small. But how do I clean the barn to keep this from happening again. If it's not one thing it's another!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The vet said he thought Lice. I panicked., anyways he said not contagious to humans, is this correct?


 This is true...no worries.... :wink: :thumb:

I am assuming... this baby is very young.... I would try DE food grade...put some ...all over the kid....and where it has bald spots...you can also sprinkle it around the stalls.... ect.... this kills bugs on the outside while Ivomac kills them from.. the inside....


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I have used DE food grade with great results. I also sprinkle in the barn and in their bedding. I sprinkle it on the goats and brush it in just take care that they or you don't breath it in. I love the stuff!! It kept down insects and flies in the barn as well this summer.


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you know where I might be able to find this stuff and is it just called DE food grade?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

feed stores.... don't get any other grade... but food grade... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

5andcounting said:


> Do you know where I might be able to find this stuff and is it just called DE food grade?


DE stands for Diatomaceous Earth....just in case


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> DE stands for Diatomaceous Earth....just in case


 Great point.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

You can order food grade DE from Custom Milling.....you can google their address and number....I ordered a big bag (can't remember weight) from them last year....don't remember it being expensive......but I have to say that I did not find it to be so great, but that is just my opinion.


----------

